# LOOK 2005 photos



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

There's a nice gallery of the 2005 LOOK frames at cyclingtime.com, which is a Japanese website. 

http://www.cyclingtime.com/modules/myalbum/viewcat.php?cid=10&num=10&orderby=dateD&pos=0

The bottom bracket design for the new 585 is quite interesting. Any reviews?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

What are those 'level adjustment' markings on the seattube for, exactly? I can't work it out...

Mine has just arrived at the LBS and I had a bit of an inspection on Sunday after the club ride. It really is light and teh attention to detail and quality seemed very high.

Now to find the money to have it built up...

CC


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Ce Cinquanta said:


> What are those 'level adjustment' markings on the seattube for, exactly? I can't work it out...
> CC


Just a guess, but...front derailleur? Not sure how useful, unless you're in the habit of switching front derailleurs... Which would be a pretty strange habit.

Enjoy the new ride and give us a full review (with photos, bien sur) when it's built.


----------

